# Cheapest way to call Dubai mobile from India.



## mumblehere (Jan 11, 2010)

which is the cheapest way to call Dubai mobile from India. by internet or card or phone network.

need help


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

Skype.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2010)

correct. Skype it is.


----------



## tekdude (Mar 12, 2010)

how much it costs thru skype to call a dubai mobile?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup,Skype..........


----------



## ozrot (Jun 1, 2010)

Likewise how to call new Jersey with cheapest rate? Online or by card?
Well online facilities are always being good idea. Online marketing is also great system where anyone can do business from any corner in the world. Just check out this site is providing so many features.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

Likewise how to call new Jersey with cheapest rate? Online or by card?
Well online facilities are always being good idea. Online marketing is also great system where anyone can do business from any corner in the world. Just check out this site is providing so many features   [FONT=&quot]עוזרת בית[/FONT]


----------



## rohanz (Jun 9, 2010)

check it out frm skype.com


----------

